# La Polizia ha fermato un'auto con targa slovacca



## Spiritoso78

Ciao,

ho un piccolo dubbio su come tradurre questa frase: voy a hacer mi intento:

_1) La Policía parò un vehículo matriculado en Eslovaquia
2) La Policía parò un vehículo con placa eslovaca_


_Grazie mille!_


----------



## Larroja

Spiritoso78 said:


> _
> La Policía parò/ha parado un vehículo con placa eslovaca_



Creo ésta que está bien.


----------



## Neuromante

Con matrícula de Eslovaquia

Mejor usa el verbo "detener" que con "parar" suena a que lo hicieron a lo bestia.


----------



## Larroja

Scusate, ma un veicolo può essere stato immatricolato in Italia e avere targa slovacca. Mi sembra siano due cose diverse. O mi sbaglio?


----------



## Spiritoso78

Ciao,

eh..no credo. Se io mi compro una Seat Ibiza in Spagna, me la targano con la targa spagnola e mi obbligano a pagare l'assicurazione e le varie tasse spagnole. In caso successivamente, quando ritorno in Italia, posso fare le pratiche per il cambio di targa presso la Motorizzazione Civile.

..comunque grazie! userò "detener", che suona in effetti più legale di parar! 

Ciao a tutti


----------



## Q37

*Creo* que sería más correcto decir (en España):

"La policía ha detenido un coche/automovil con matrícula eslovaca"

Vehículo es más genérico y define todo medio de transporte.

Espero haber sido de ayuda.

Se trovate cualcun problema con la spiegazione cercheró di farlo in Italiano
*
*


----------



## Spiritoso78

Muy agredecido por tu explicación y bienvenido a este Foro.


----------



## argentinodebsas

En la Argentina sería:

La policía paró un auto/automóvil con patente eslovaca


----------



## Spiritoso78

Veo que hay una concepción diferente sobre el uso de parar y detener; acà generalmente se dice "fermare per un semplice controllo di routine", mientras que "bloccare se il sospetto è gia noto".


----------



## argentinodebsas

Creo que es el mismo significado, al menos en Argentina:

_Parar_ es cuando vas tranquilamente con tu auto y un control policial te _para_ para un control de rutina. Si hay alguna infracción o falta, el policía _demora_ a los ocupantes del vehículo y los exhorta a que cumplan con la normativa vigente. En caso de que los mismos desobedezcan las órdenes impartidas por el policía, este podrá deternerlos (arrestarlos) y llevarlos a la comisaría.


----------



## lautaro

Un momento:

"parar" y "detener" tienen el mismo significado en los "dos países". La única diferencia es que "parar" se usa más en LA y "detener" en España aunque si son sinónimos en este campo semántico.
El significado de "parar" o "detener" como "tomar preso" no cuaja en este contexto: ¿Cómo vas a meter un auto a la cárcel"?

LAU


----------



## Spiritoso78

Ciao Lau,

no propiamente a la cárcel sino la policìa se la puede incautar y después llevar al depósito municipal, si efectivamente el véhiculo en cuestiòn tiene o presenta algo ilegal.


----------



## Neuromante

Detener un vehículo en el código de circulación es  cuando paras el coche y paras también el motor. Es así para diferenciar un coche en un semáforo de un coche "detenido"  por avería, por la policía etc. También para distinguirlo de "estacionado"


----------



## Spiritoso78

Si, es màs que correcto Neuromante cuando te vas a subrayar esta deferencia de significado entre dichos verbos.

Gracias nuevamente


----------



## Neuromante

Añado algo, que me acabo de acordar.
También tiene que ver en la definición el tiempo que está parado el motor. "Detener" implica un periodo más largo (Se habla de pocos minutos, creo que tres o cuatro) que "parar"


----------



## lautaro

Spiritoso78 said:


> Ciao Lau,
> 
> no propiamente a la cárcel sino la policìa se la puede incautar y después llevar al depósito municipal, si efectivamente el véhiculo en cuestiòn tiene o presenta algo ilegal.


 

pero no puede tomarla presa. Eso quería decir yo.


----------



## Spiritoso78

Si, estoy de acurdo con tu puntualizaciòn..

Ciao


----------

